# Fish and Coral ID reference



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Attention Fishkeepers!

Often on this side of the hobby we buy a coral or fish or invert and the LFS has no idea what it is. They might make up some crazy name. Maybe you traded someone off craigslist and they have no idea. Maybe stuff was just growing on your live rock and it looks bad, but without knowing what it is, we can't tell you how to get rid of it! 

Whatever the case, I am starting this thread so we can post pics of stuff that we have no idea what it is and other members can chime in and clarify species, genus, common name, etc...

After a unanimous, educated decision has been reached, I will edit the name into the post with the pic and remove all the suggestions to keep the thread relatively clean.

Hopefully this becomes a good reference thread that we can use to identify stuff in our tanks that we love or hate. 

:-D


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

wake49 said:


> Attention Fishkeepers!
> 
> Often on this side of the hobby we buy a coral or fish or invert and the LFS has no idea what it is. They might make up some crazy name. Maybe you traded someone off craigslist and they have no idea. Maybe stuff was just growing on your live rock and it looks bad, but without knowing what it is, we can't tell you how to get rid of it!
> 
> ...


Awesome! Looks like I will go first. Saw this in the rock when I got it, thought nothing of it but a few days ago. It was moving! Right now its closed up but sometimes it's open. Thought it could be a clam?


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just got a pic of him open.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

It looks like some sort of mussel. I had a small one on a piece of Live Rock in my 150 gallon tank. 

Any other suggestions?


----------

